# Hardware Monitor Found An Error. Enter Power setup menu for details



## new_dad (Aug 8, 2001)

I was getting this error pretty regularly but I could always bypass it and boot up fine. Then I had a power failure one day and when the system rebooted, I got stuck in a never-ending loop of "Press F1 to Continue, Press F2 to enter Setup.

I'm guessing the problem is the CPU temp. I made sure the fans were working, replaced the battery, checked all the connections inside, took out and re-installed the heat sink, and nothing works. I've read that the CPU temp shouldn't be above 50 degrees Celsius, but I'm over that. The computer is a Sony Vaio PCV-RZ14G. When I go to the BIOS Utility, under Hardware Monitor, I get these values:

MB Temp 25c/77f
CPU Temp 56.5c/133.5F

CPU Fan Speed 2083 rpm
Power Fan Speed N/A (could this be the problem?)

VCore Volt 1.4v
+3.3v Volt 3.3v
+5v Volt 5.0V
+12v Volt 11.6v

Any suggestions would be great. I've tried everything I can do, which is very limited, admittedly. Thanks.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't think the temp or the fan is the issue. But are any of the entries marked in red?

This seems low to me:

VCore Volt 1.4v


----------



## new_dad (Aug 8, 2001)

The box was originally in the cabinet of my desk, and when I went into BIOS, the temp was flashing red. By keeping the door open, it cooled down considerably, probably 20 degrees Celsius. Otherwise, nothing is red.

How would I adjust that voltage that you thought was low?


----------



## new_dad (Aug 8, 2001)

ttt

any help would be appreciated


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If the temp had become excessive, it's possible the cpu became damaged in the process.

I'm not sure what the proper value of the vcore voltage should be -- it depends on the processor type. Can you provide some info on that? The motherboard model number would be even more helpful if you have that. 1.4 may be only marginally low in many cases.

Power supply damage after a power failure is a real possiblility -- do you have any you can substitute?

Looking again, I don't see any negative voltages in your post eg: -5, -12 -- are those not listed?

For what it's worth, here is Sony's "to-do" about the hardware monitor:



> Knowledge Article C86502
> 
> Error: Hardware Monitor found an error in [name of component].
> 
> ...


http://esupport.sony.com/perl/model-faq.pl?mdl=PCVRZ14G


----------



## Luc_Briere (May 21, 2008)

I know this is an old thread, but this may help others with VAIO desktop computers.

I found a quick fix for this fan problem. I bought a P4B-LX VAIO motherboard on eBay. I didn't know I would have this grayed out fan speed thing in the BIOS. I am using a generic MicroATX power supply for my build. What I did is try many CPU cooling fans until I found one that gave the board a speed reading. The computer still refused to boot since the reading was around 900 RPM. But at least now I can go in the BIOS and choose "Ignore" instead of the low speed in red writing. After that, just remove the useless extra CPU fan. 

In case your curious, the right fan for me was from an IBM NetVista CPU fan. It has black, red and white wires. From the wire colors, I presume an old Dell Optiplex fan would do the job except that the connector might not fit.


----------

